# Dove hunting camo - favorite?



## itch2fish (May 24, 2009)

Dove hunting season is upon us and I am thinking about new hot weather camo, and what works best when the temperature is high - a' la South Texas. last year I tried one of those "microfiber" camo shirts, which I thought would be cool enough, but the d**n things was like wearing a plastic garbage bag. Not a natural fiber in the thing; does not breathe and I don't know when I ever sweat so much.

What I keep hoping to find is something like a Columbia cotton fishing shirt in a camo patter. Anybody ever see such a thing?

What do you wear when hunting in hot weather?

Thanks for any opinions...


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Desert Tan or Olive Drab Magellan/Columbia shirt.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Too Tall said:


> Desert Tan or Olive Drab Magellan/Columbia shirt.


x2


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

You ain't gunna believe this, but here it goes: Bright white "T" shirt and bright white cap sittin out in the open! You wouldn't believe how many birds will fly out of their way to see what in the heck that is! I started doing this as a 16 year old kid and it works!


----------



## El PescadoLoco (Jun 27, 2008)

:brew::texasflagShorts, flip-flops, No shirt, Palm leaf cowboy hat, COLD BEER!
& MOST IMPORTANT- A WELL TRAINED DOG!!!!!


----------



## El PescadoLoco (Jun 27, 2008)

AquaDesign.com
I love them and and use them all year long!!!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

El PescadoLoco said:


> :brew::texasflagShorts, flip-flops, No shirt, Palm leaf cowboy hat, COLD BEER!
> & MOST IMPORTANT- A WELL TRAINED DOG!!!!!


Dog? You Suck......!


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Several years ago I ordered through a Columbia distributor friend of mine the perfect dove hunting shirt. It is very similar to the fishing shirt and even has built-in padding above the pocket on the right side. You should be able to find it on their website if they still make them.


----------



## El PescadoLoco (Jun 27, 2008)

The "BEST" 2 bird dogs ever!!!!
But, 1 will be sling'n lead w/ me this year!!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

khaki shorts some crocs a camo tshirt or a tan or olive drab columbia shirt and a palm leaf cowboy hat


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

Snake boots and boxers with a cold beer. Hopefully you have some water to hunt them over. All of our tanks have dried up.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Silver/Black Crew Cab F250, Big white Yeti full of adult beverages.... Pretend like you're not hunting them and they will show up.....


----------



## FalseCast (May 7, 2009)

except with beer....lots of beer


----------



## FalseCast (May 7, 2009)

this actually worked better for me than the mojo dove last year


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Since most of the time the grass looks dead I wear an old pair of docker type pants or really light colored camo. I seems with dove you either have to be completely hidden or not even try to hide yourself for them to come close. BTW I am ready for dove season!! Gotta go switch the water over to flood my low spot soon.


----------



## animal (May 20, 2004)

camo...dove hunting...never used it and do just fine lol. Just sit on a brush line or under a tree...put a mojo dove out in front of you and they wont pay any attention to you at all.


----------

